# First freshener Honey and my first pregnant doe



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

I got Honey and her "sister" Violet as bottle babies last April. Then, I got Pongo and Pudding as bottle babies last October.

If I'm correct about the date she was bred, Honey is at day 142 now. Her heats are super obvious, so I'm pretty confident.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

Oops here are a couple more pictures. The second one is the sire, Pongo.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

She’s not too big. My guess is only one or two kids.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

Yeah I'm thinking only one, but I'm hoping for two just so it'll be easier on her. She looks so much bigger in person, it's weird. She weighs about 60 lbs and her fat fat sister is around 55 and not bred.

Whatever it is, I've been feeling the kicking/movement for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

Oh I forgot to mention they're all registered Nigerian Dwarf and I'm not so great with coat markings so I'll need help on that when a baby arrives


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck 

nigeriandwarfcolors.com is a great resouce for figuring out Nigerian coloring names.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

omeomy07 said:


> Oh I forgot to mention they're all registered Nigerian Dwarf and I'm not so great with coat markings so I'll need help on that when a baby arrives


I can help you with that! Good luck and I hope your does have a fast, easy births and give you beautiful, bouncing kids!


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

Morning Star Farm said:


> I can help you with that! Good luck and I hope your does have a fast, easy births and give you beautiful, bouncing kids!


great thank you!


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

day 145 and ligs are still hard. she's holding out on me guys. maybe i should leave the state and then she'll change her mind.

i'm supposed to have a dinner at my place on saturday. i'm guessing she'll go then.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

day 148, ligs are softer. i think.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

she was faking it with the ligs. or i was imagining it because i'm going crazy. i'm totally not checking her every two hours or anything like that.

the baby definitely feels like it's dropped in her belly though. the kicking is way lower than it has been.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

Day 154 (if she took her first day of heat). Ligs have been SOFT *soft* for 2 days at least. She's killing me ughhhhhh


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doe code of honor.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

the baby is definitely in the lower portion of her belly. i can feel movement closer to her udder rather than her side. she's been stretching her back a little more today, but still no goo.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

Twins, one of each


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations! Very cute. :inlove::kid2::kid3:


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

buckling







doeling


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Galahad and Gwinivere?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Congratulations! Galahad and Gwinivere?


I can't name 'em just yet. The little girl is having to be syringe-fed (waiting on my tube in the mail) and I might sell the little boy. I don't want to get too attached to either. Yet.


----------

